# do you like your onbuhimo?



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

Why or why not?

Had you used a regular mei tei before?

What other carriers had you used before you tried it?

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## loree (May 19, 2004)

Yes, I like it.

Why? Less straps to deal with. And it's easy to swing a child up over my shoulder. Oh, and it is smaller (body)

But, I find it a bit less supportive than a MT, since you don't have the bottom strap to adjust.

I used a MT, pouch, ergo, before an onbu.


----------



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

thanks loree. do you think it would be supportive enough for a big baby? my almost three month old is 19 pounds. also, in your opinion, would it be fairly easy to get the hang of, never having used a regular mei tei?


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi!

I use Japanese brand Onbuhimos which are slightly different from the American made ones...I really luv my Onbu's!

Do a search for Onbuhimo, ive gone into them...in depth before also...check out the carrier reviews as I did a review of a popular Japanese onbuhimo brand!

I dislike MT's...LUV Onbus...but now I love chuneis even more!


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a hmong, which is a LOT like an onbu, except narrow. Mine is made from a pair of my brother's old jeans and lined with a pretty cotton jersey. It has a padded section at the top, and the straps are slightly padded as well. LOVE it for its simplicity and the fact that people say "maybe I could do that" instead of "I could never learn how to do that" which is the comment when they see me wrapping. Since mine is from a pair of carpenter jeans, there is a toy loop, cell phone pocket, and two big pockets built in for a diaper, hat, or whatever.


----------



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

sounds nice! do you have a photo?

UmmIbrahim, what brand is yours?


----------



## loree (May 19, 2004)

I wore my son in one and he was a "bigger" baby. I have to admit I returned to a MT the closer he got to 2 yrs old since I needed the extra support.

It was easy to learn to use -- I did the "toss" method where I put the straps under his arms & tossed him over my shoulder. Totally different method than I used to get him on my back in a MT.

Do you have a babywearing group near you (a former NINO group?) If you do, there are probably mamas there that have carriers you can try on.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

I love my onbu!

I have several other carriers (okay so I own one or three of every other types







)

And the onbu is my daily walking carrier. I watched you tube videos to get the hang of The toss. My lil one love it too. she brings it to me and says ups,ups peas!


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
I have a hmong, which is a LOT like an onbu, except narrow.

Hmm, a Hmong and a Onbu while they are ABC's...DO differ...a Hmong is rectangular shaped w/ a small square shaped piece of fabric at the top w/ 2 ties. Similar to what we call a "narrow pod"...a Onbuhimo is a square of fabric (or a narrow rectangle like the Japanese ones) w/ rings at the bottom and 2 long ties at the top. Instead of the Onbu ties going under the childs butt and supporting the child-like a Hmong or narrow pod, it goes though the ties. Additionally a Hmong tends to be wider than a Onbuhimo.

Im curious if your calling a narrow pod a Hmong?

Here are 2 pics...1 is a Hmong (freehand version-thou it sticks closely to the actual Hmong made ones!) and 1 is a Onbuhimo from Japan


Hmong

Onbuhimo

really im not normally such a pain in the butt about terminology but im really into ABC's...so I like to be nitpicky about that! LOL...plus it helps to educate people!

Okay i'll put in pics of my Onbu... *next post!*


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elriomidwife* 
sounds nice! do you have a photo?

UmmIbrahim, what brand is yours?

yup..I got tons!
Mine is
Hokkyoku Shirokumado brand. Check out the link to see the styles they have. I originally got my carp denim one from peppermint.com, but they are out of them...I believe but are trying to stock them. I have a friend whose in Japan currently and she actually lives near the HS store...so maybe I can get you incontact w/ her...if your interested i buying one.

The Japanese ones differ from the American made ones...
American made ones tend to be bulkier and more Mei Tai like, very square and squat. Japanese ones tend to be smaller-narrower rectangular body-narrow enough for a newborn to comfortably be carried w/out having their legs frogged...they are lighter weight, the straps are very long but narrower...also, they normally have a snap in head rest.
I started back carrying Ibrahim in 1 at 3 weeks and it was IDEAL!!! I snapped the headrest INSIDE the body for back support and wrapped a thin scarf around him and the carrier-as there is a wide gap between upper and bototm straps...also, as the child gets bigger na dheavier you wear the bottom strap and rings OVER their thighs, NOT under...it greatly enhances comfort and wearability!

here are some pics...

Ibrahim at 3 months...after a walk-he's on my husbands back and totally conked out asleep!
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...7/DSCN0521.jpg

Another picture but Ibrahim was 6-7 months. The bottom strap is OVER his thighs! (You can ONLy do this w/ Japanese made ones as they are made to be worn like this as the child gets older...a American made one...isnt!)
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...p-onbuhimp.jpg

and a funny one of him having a temper tantrum! LOL
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u...e-onbuhimo.jpg


----------



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

How does baby stay secure in the onbu with the strap over the thigh? Is it just the weight of him keeping him in or is there something else there?
I love the look or yours and it seems perfect for japanese babies (who tend to be small) but I wonder if it would be too small for my baby- he's almost three months and 20 pounds and very long. How big is your child that you carry in it?


----------



## VanessaS (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

"I could never learn how to do that" which is the comment when they see me wrapping








I get the same comment. People always act so relieved to see me using a MT now because they were so overwhelmed by the wrap.

I'd actually thought of getting a podegi (Korean blanket carrier) for winter since they look so warm. But now I just do a high back carry in a MT and wear my DH's big jacket over us both. Doesn't look nearly as nice (those carriers are gorgeous!) but it gets the job done.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elriomidwife* 
How does baby stay secure in the onbu with the strap over the thigh? Is it just the weight of him keeping him in or is there something else there?
I love the look or yours and it seems perfect for japanese babies (who tend to be small) but I wonder if it would be too small for my baby- he's almost three months and 20 pounds and very long. How big is your child that you carry in it?


Well, my son at almost 9 months is about 29inches long and almost 17lbs, I actually have part of the carrier body sewn under the bottom strap to make it shorter as they are actually quite long and narrow. They can be used even w/ a 3 year old toddler...and they are!









At first I was sceptical about the strap over thigh concept as well, but honestly, almost ALL East Asian carriers do a strap pver thigh, Japanese onbuhimos and wraps (check out my blog archives for info on those), the traditional Chinese Mei Tai (like what mangobaby.com makes) are worn over the thigh, the Korean podaegi and modern chunei are the same...as are narrow pods and hmongs *can* be but are normally worn criss-cross over the childs butt.
BUT, it works and is quite safe (if practiced and done right). Basically, the center of the body/strap makes a pouch the child "sits" in...the reason why this works w/ a Japanese Onbu and NOT an American one (unless made the same as a Japanese one) is the body is so narrow, as the child gets older their legs wont be splayed as well in it, so the strap over thighs helps to keep their legs splayed and no butt bouncing or launching off mamas butt can occur.








So the childs butt is sitting in the bottom of the body/strap and the straps go over the childs thighs and when everything is tied tauntly-like normally, the childs thighs are kept splayed. Normally Onbhuhimos are worn quite high so it all works out well.

Its also kinda similar to ruckin' w/ a wrap but instead of criss-crossing the wrap over and under the childs legs, just going across their thighs to make a pouch for them to sit in...which is sometimes done w/ younger infants who cant do a full leg splay for back carries.

I hope this helps to explain it. Another plus ive found is, the rings can dig into the ribs of the wearer the heavier the child gets, strap opver thighs keeps the rings alittle away from the wearers ribs, making the carrier MUCH more comfortable!

Umm Ibi
p.s. check this TBW thread out...the mama is using the same brand of Onbu and is doing strap over thighs as well...the pics are a bit clearer...
http://thebabywearer.com/forum/showp...7&postcount=14


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VanessaS* 

I'd actually thought of getting a podegi (Korean blanket carrier) for winter since they look so warm. But now I just do a high back carry in a MT and wear my DH's big jacket over us both. Doesn't look nearly as nice (those carriers are gorgeous!) but it gets the job done.

Have you looked into getting a Chunei? They are the modern Korean buckle Podaegi and is a more SSC'd version of the traditional wide blanket podaegi. I have both wide pods and this...and the wide pods rock for winter snuggling but I like the chunei becos the child is snugger against the back due to the shoulder straps, also its a bit smaller and easier to stash around.
Take a peep...
http://www.hosausa.com
I have the denim one! LOL


----------

